# I want to enlist into the Military.



## Free-Flow (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm tired of college I need to escape and the military has always been something I've wanted to do as a kid. I'm kind of confused on what service to join though, I don't have any ideas of epic grandeur serving as some secret squrriel in some top secret task force.
 Although I am interested in SOF, I just want to serve and fight. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

 Forgive my naivety if that's how I come off..


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 10, 2011)

The only advice that I can give, is do a lot of research.  Find something you're passionate about and pursue it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 10, 2011)

Decide what type of thing you want to do, then we can probably help you narrow down a branch of service and a specialty.  What kinds of things are you good at, what do you enjoy?  Are you looking career or short term?


----------



## Headshot (Mar 10, 2011)

Stay in school, get your degree, then join the Air Force.


----------



## Free-Flow (Mar 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Decide what type of thing you want to do, then we can probably help you narrow down a branch of service and a specialty.  What kinds of things are you good at, what do you enjoy?  Are you looking career or short term?


Well I've always been involved in athletics and I've always loved shooting since I was a kid, and I go stir crazy very quickly. I always have to be on the move. I'm not sure about making it a career or not.



Headshot said:


> Stay in school, get your degree, then join the Air Force.


I'm not too sure about that lol


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 10, 2011)

You should finish school.


----------



## Free-Flow (Mar 10, 2011)

JAB said:


> You should finish school.


I've heard that a lot, but to be honest I feel pretty miserable in school. I feel like I could be doing something more. Something with more meaning and more gratifying.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 10, 2011)

Free  Flow--  MAKE UP YOUR OWN F*CKING MIND.  Quit whining about it and do something.
If you are in college, it's no wonder you are miserable - it appears you have no focus.
Yes, they call me wiener licker for a reason...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 10, 2011)

In today’s military you need a degree to be a grunt; you might rethink the idea that walking away from an education and joining the military will benefit you in the long run. Promotions, advancement, special units all want educated people. What if you join the military and learn you hate it more than being in school? Stick with your education, suck it up and push through these hard times and it will serve you better down the road when you do join the military. Accomplish one task at a time, 25 meter target and all that good stuff…


----------



## Free-Flow (Mar 10, 2011)

JAB said:


> In today’s military you need a degree to be a grunt; you might rethink the idea that walking away from an education and joining the military will benefit you in the long run. Promotions, advancement, special units all want educated people. What if you join the military and learn you hate it more than being in school? Stick with your education, suck it up and push through these hard times and it will serve you better down the road when you do join the military. Accomplish one task at a time, 25 meter target and all that good stuff…


That's a good point JAB, thanks for your insight.



x SF med said:


> Free  Flow--  MAKE UP YOUR OWN F*CKING MIND.  Quit whining about it and do something.
> If you are in college, it's no wonder you are miserable - it appears you have no focus.
> Yes, they call me wiener licker for a reason...


How am I whining? Just asking for a bit of guidance from people who've been there ;) How can you say I have no focus, do you know me? Though your post has inspired me "..Do something" I'll do just that.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 10, 2011)

Great...  Another, "I-want-advice-but-I'm-only-going-to-listen-if-I-like-what-I-hear-otherwise-I'm-going-to-tell-you (the BTDT crowd) that-you're-wrong-about-the-advice-that's-steeped-in- years-of-service-based-on-first-hand-knowledge" thread.
This is like going to a recruiter and telling them everything they're saying is wrong or, as you put it, "I'm not too sure about that lol".  The only difference is that doing it here is exponentially more asinine.


----------



## Free-Flow (Mar 10, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Great...  Another, "I-want-advice-but-I'm-only-going-to-listen-if-I-like-what-I-hear-otherwise-I'm-going-to-tell-you (the BTDT crowd) that-you're-wrong-about-the-advice-that's-steeped-in- years-of-service-based-on-first-hand-knowledge" thread.
> This is like going to a recruiter and telling them everything they're saying is wrong or, as you put it, "I'm not too sure about that lol".  The only difference is that doing it here is exponentially more asinine.


Not it at all, I accept all of the advice given. I even accepted Sf meds advice, I'm going to stop talking about doing things and just do them. Also about my qoute, I was referencing the part about joining the Air Force.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a big advocate of higher education, but it isn't for everyone.  If your heart isn't in school, save a lot of time, money, and effort by moving on to something else.  I recommend you call the Army, Air Force, and Marine recruiters nearest you- today- make an appointment and see what they have to offer.  If you like, you can come back on the site with what they told you and provide some unbiased feedback.

Another frequently overlooked option is the Coast Guard.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Dame (Mar 10, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Another frequently overlooked option is the Coast Guard.


Quite right Mara. And an excellent opportunity to serve for a different temperament than the fine warriors of this country.

Free-Flo, please keep in mind that the Coast Guard is not a "fighting" force. Its primary mission is protecting life and property on America's waterways. There is no rucking on a cutter and if swimming isn't your thing then the USCG may not be for you.  I'm not knocking the Coast Guard at all (I'm a member of the USCG Aux and my son is enlisting), but it is primarily a force for preservation of life, property, and marine natural resources.


----------



## Casimir (Mar 10, 2011)

Free-Flow said:


> I've heard that a lot, but to be honest I feel pretty miserable in school. I feel like I could be doing something more. Something with more meaning and more gratifying.



Dude, I did almost the exact same thing you did, after being in a couple of years now I am kicking myself in the head (I am, it's quite a show) over not finishing my degree and/or going officer. Take it from a guy who was in a similar boat as you, there are WAY more options in life once you finish your degree.

And ya, I've heard the argument: I'm not getting any younger, but I can go to college whenever. Hell, I _USED_ that argument lol, but no bullshit, I'd recommend finishing your degree.


----------



## Boon (Mar 10, 2011)

It's up to you and what you want to do.  Everyone has plans and they change.  I joined straight out of high school and after I left the military I realized I needed that piece of paper to do what I wanted to do, so I went ahead and went to school after.  You can also go to school while in the military, but if you're in a unit that deploys frequently, you might fail two courses like I did


----------



## Manolito (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not sure I can remember when I was 19. I think I woke up thinking about one thing and going to bed thinking about one thing and it sure wasn't the Military or School.
Asking for information and advice shows a lot more maturity than I have today let alone at 19. I will tell you the feelings I have for my Country and the Men and women I served with is not something I would trade for any thing on earth. I have been married 38 years and there are things my military friends know about me that my wife doesn't have a clue.
Quitting is not an option in combat and I have to ask what are you considering? QUITTING school?
Good Luck


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 10, 2011)

Free-Flow - my first thought was along the lines of what xSF Med posted.

I wasn't going to respond here since there have been a ton of similar questions with similar answers already posted, but here it goes.

From personal experience, I wish I sucked it up and finished school.  I stopped going so I could focus on a career.  I soon joined up and realized I needed to finish what I started, and while I can't stand school, I finally graduate this semester.  I learned that school is just like any other mission in life.  If you are tasked with it, complete the mission to the best of your ability.  If you need to go the same route that myself and many others have done, so be it.  I ignored the advice of my family at the time.  I needed the actual experience to kick myself in the ass.

School really isn't that bad, especially compared to all of the other shitty things you could be doing in life.  Motivated or not, I recommend you find a way to finish it up.  But again, if you are stubborn like me, feel free to find out the hard way.


----------



## Smurf (Mar 10, 2011)

You can get it done quick. Go all summer, max out your credits, and you can be done in 2 years with some effort.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 10, 2011)

Quit college, join the military, get chaptered out and become a ditch digger


----------



## buffalo61 (Mar 11, 2011)

Free-Flow said:


> Well I've always been involved in athletics and I've always loved shooting since I was a kid, and I go stir crazy very quickly. I always have to be on the move. I'm not sure about making it a career or not.



Come on over to the Marine Corps. We'll give you a gun to shoot and plenty of opportunities to put your athletic abilities to the test. Don't worry about going stir crazy, we will be sure to keep you on the move at all times, giving you the opportunity to travel to exotic places all around the world. You'll also get to go camping, go on nature walks, and even carry a gun. And, if you are lucky enough to get one of the cooler jobs, we'll even let you blow some shit up.

In all honesty though, your best bet would be to continue your education and get your degree. Nut up for the next couple of years, then decide what path you want to take. I've heard the same story countless times from guys that wished they would have finished school. There are so many more opportunities afforded to you with a degree, even in the military. And like it has been said, you can continue your education in the military, but it depends on the unit and the operational tempo. 

Your local Marine Corps recruiting office is listed in the phone book.   :cool:

http://www.marines.com/#default


----------



## Scotth (Mar 11, 2011)

My best advice.  Make a decision and finish what you started.  School might suck but let this old guy clue you in on something.  There will be days a lot of days in the military that will suck.  Having a regular job will suck even for jobs you love.  Most of those sucky days you will be wishing you were back in school with all those hot college women.

Focus and finishing what you started is a habit that takes hard work and dedication.  Having the focus to finish school will serve you well in the military and in life.

Most importantly decide what you want and make a plan and finish what you started.  If your decision is to give the military a shot because your sick of school your going to be very dissapointed.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 11, 2011)

Be a PJ. It's a great job.

Seriously, that's all. No life advice. If you want a great quality of life, a great job, and opportunities to work yourself into a number of post-military occupations, this is the place to do it. I'd recommend staying in school though. An E-9 with 20 years service makes as much as a 0-3 with 6 years in. Sooo, yea, get that degree.

Unless you dont care about it, and just wanna do something else. I'd imagine you'll regret it later if you dont get the degree, though.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 11, 2011)

> .... An E-9 with 20 years service makes as much as a 0-3 with 6 years in. Sooo, yea, get that degree.
> ....



Not quite, but it's close:
http://www.navycs.com/2011-military-pay-chart.html


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2011)

Free-Flow said:


> I go stir crazy very quickly. I always have to be on the move. I'm not sure about making it a career or not.



Become a traveling salesman then, you're always on the move, you don't need an education and you don't need to commit to it.

This post tells me you need either to grow up first or choose something different to pursue.
Half your time in the Military will be sitting on your ass waiting. You will learn very quickly the saying "Hurry Up And Wait!"



> I don't have any ideas of epic grandeur serving as some secret squrriel in some top secret task force.
> Although I am interested in SOF,



So tell me, if you don't know shit and you dont desire to serve in some secret squirrel service why are you interested in SOF?
Sounds like it could be a little contradictory to me.



> I just want to serve and fight. Can anyone point me in the right direction?



Yeah, walk into the nearest Marine/Army recruiting office _tomorrow_ and sign up as an Infantryman!


----------



## dknob (Mar 12, 2011)

xSF is such a dick, lmao

one of these days the lost kids he gives advice to is going to kill himself ;)


----------



## Free-Flow (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice, I'm only a year from my associates so I'm going to take as many credits as I can and bust my ass to see if I get it earlier. Then I'll join the service.


amlove21 said:


> Be a PJ. It's a great job.
> 
> Seriously, that's all. No life advice. If you want a great quality of life, a great job, and opportunities to work yourself into a number of post-military occupations, this is the place to do it. I'd recommend staying in school though. An E-9 with 20 years service makes as much as a 0-3 with 6 years in. Sooo, yea, get that degree.
> 
> Unless you dont care about it, and just wanna do something else. I'd imagine you'll regret it later if you dont get the degree, though.



Amlove21, that job actually sounds like something I would like to do. Thanks for telling me about it.



pardus said:


> So tell me, if you don't know shit and you dont desire to serve in some secret squirrel service why are you interested in SOF?
> Sounds like it could be a little contradictory to me.



Pardus what I meant is that I don't want to be like all the other wannabes and say I'm going to be a l33t seal ranger snipzor, I'm interested in it but it's not my main driving force into wanting to join the Military.  But thanks for the advice, it was a good kick in the butt to get me thinking.


----------



## Signcutter (Mar 15, 2011)

> I'm tired of college I need to escape and the military has always been something I've wanted to do as a kid.



The military isn't "an escape".  It is a serious fucking commitment.  As you seem unable to commit to earning a Bachelor's degree (which can generally be achieved by a mouth breathing part-tard), then I don't believe the military is the right place for you.  Certainly not the Special Forces. Hell, I wouldn't even recommend an infantry MOS.  We already have too many half-assing it through an enlistment because they didn't know what they wanted to be when they grew up and now they can't just quit like they've done with everything else in their lives, so a unit of meat eating warriors are stuck with the bastards in a combat zone.  Maybe try ROTC first.

I have a postgraduate degree and have served in the Marine Corps.  For all that I loathed college and loved the Marines, there wasn't even remotely the same caliber of hoop-jumping, bureaucracy and bullshit at the university as Uncle Sam has managed to contrive.  Heed Pardus when he says you will learn the meaning of 'Hurry up and wait."   Think long and hard about what you are committing to before you sign a contract.  It might not be just your own life you fuck up.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 15, 2011)

I enlisted for the food.


----------



## Boon (Mar 15, 2011)

This thread has run its course.  Bottom line is it's entirely up to you, and half the people who commented obviously forget that they too once stood in your shoes, so take the insults with a grain of salt.


----------

